# Response bei Servlets



## Guest (12. Feb 2008)

Der Code unten wird in einen Servlet aufgerufen. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich richtig verstehe was dort passiert. Ich versuche es mal zu erklären. Berichtigungen und Ergänzungen wären sehr hilfreich.

die Variable "out" ist nichts weiter als ein Zeichenstrom. Der Zeichenstrom (in diesem Fall eine komplette Webseite) wird an den "response" des Servlets übergeben. Dadurch wird die aktuelle Webseite auf dem Browser durch die durch den Zeichenstrom repräsentierte Webseite überlagert. 

Frage 1)

Ist die Erläuterung oben korrekt?

Frage 2)

Ist diese Vorgehen geläufig oder kann man das auch einfacher bzw. besser lösen?


```
response.setContentType("text/html; charset=utf-8");
PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();
String docType = "<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC \"-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 " + "Transitional//EN\">\n";
String title = "my Site";
			
out.println(docType + "<HTML>\n"
			     + "<HEAD><TITLE>" + title + "</TITLE>\n"
		             ....
                             ....
                             ....
			     + "</HEAD>\n"
			     + "<body>\n"
                             ....
```


----------



## maki (12. Feb 2008)

1. Ja, so ungefähr  HTTP definiert den Request ("Anfrage") und natürlich den Response("Antwort"), da wird nix "überlagert" sondern schlicht die Antwort (response) angezeigt.

2. Es ist sehr schlechter Stil HTML aus einem Servlet generieren zu lassen, dafür gibt es JSPs.


----------



## Guest (12. Feb 2008)

> 2. Es ist sehr schlechter Stil HTML aus einem Servlet generieren zu lassen, dafür gibt es JSPs.



Das Servlet enthält neben der HTML-Seite die als Response zurückgegeben wird auch noch eine Menge Java-Code. Wie mache ich das denn nun? Verwende ich ein Servlet für den Java-Code und eine JSP für den HTML-Code?


----------



## SlaterB (12. Feb 2008)

genau, und die zu übergebenden Werte kommen in den Request-Scope, da kann das JSP dann mit minimalen Mitteln drauf zugreifen


----------



## Guest (12. Feb 2008)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Beispiel, wo Servlets und JSP's auf ähnliche Weise wie oben angesprochen miteinander kommunizieren. Kennt ihr vielleicht ein gutes Beispiel?


----------



## SlaterB (12. Feb 2008)

gar nicht so leicht zu finden,
hier scheint aber der Standardfall beschrieben zu sein:

http://www.laliluna.de/first-java-servlets-jsp-tutorial.html

BookList.java + bookList.jsp
usw


----------

